# Can a baby have a seizure in the womb????



## ZoeBunny

Had a very bizarre 'episode' about 3 weeks ago when it felt like the baby was 'vibrating' inside my tummy. Only lasted a matter of seconds but was definitely a very noticable and weird sensation that couldn't have been explained off a movement or hiccups.

I didn't think anything of it until this afternoon when it happened again. Lasted about 20 secs and felt like baby was having a fit :shrug: Is this possible???


----------



## Samie18

I have known one lady before who said she felt like her baby was fitting inside and when she had a scan the saw what she was describing and it did look like a seizure. Not sure what the outcome was because i never heard


----------



## petitpas

Ha, I just read another thread on this topic:
www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/808437-weird-vibrating-type-sensation.html

If you're worried, can't you give your midwife a call rather than wonder over the weekend whether your baby is having fits?


----------



## Blondie007

Hi,I had this when I was pregnant and posted about it too as it scared me so much!

I was told it was just one of those things and not to panic or worry. My baby is now 10 months and perfect so definitely wasn't anything wrong xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Jury's out on it I guess... spoke to midwife who said to try not to worry. She had heard of it before, but couldn't promise it wasn't something to 'worry about'. Would make notes & request it to go on baby's post-natal checklist.

Thanks for all your responses :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sweetk1

There was a thread on this in third trimester.
Quite a lot of women were feeling it and I think the midwife said it was probably the baby practicing breathing. I think all of the women were told not to worry!


----------



## petitpas

Lol, I'm now imagining a whole chorus of babies humming away inside their mummies :haha::


----------

